# Help on some good Betta pictures



## mikkolopez (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi Guys, 

I am a first-time Betta human and because of the excellent pics here, my kids are hooked on Bettas. Plus the different colors and fin types are awesome.

I have a 20 gallon tank cycling now with cream colored sand, some rocks and water. No plants yet, and no fish yet. I had initially looked at 1 Arowana and a "janitor" fish hence the big sized tank. I am thinking of having a temporary/removeable divider to divide it into 2 10 gallons.

Can you guys help me with colors and fin type by posting some pictures of your Bettas? Hope it's ok.

Thanks.
Mikko


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

Ares my Crown Tail Betta


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

Apollo my Veil Tail Betta


----------



## mikkolopez (Sep 1, 2012)

Those are extremely beautiful. The crown tail looks pretty awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

My halfmoon when I first got it. He has better color now and fins.


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

this is my double tail from petco $4.99








this is my rescue/sympathy buy VT whos color appears to be returning a little! $2.99








this is my double tail plakat $15.99








and this is my halfmoon double tail (orange dalmation) I think he might have been between $8.99 and $16.99 but I cant remember. 









I tried to add the prices so you'd have a better idea of what you might want to look for and that blue double tail with yellow ventrals in my opinion was an awesome deal! 
I dont know what color my other three are, only the orange dalmation. Good luck! Its so fun, I really enjoy bettas!


----------



## tiggerbarb (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a 20 gallon tank. I have just added a female betta to live with my three tetras and a single rasbora. I'm thinking of adding a few more females and adding neons or some other small fish. Is this a good idea or would all the females fight with each other?


----------

